# RCS Race Schedule 2009 New Orleans La



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*RCS Race Schedule 2009*
This is the schedule for the Race Championship Series (RCS). I decided to space out the dates a little more than planned. Tried not to conflict with other racing that I know of...

The races will start at 5:30PM, unless otherwise stated. One race may be held at Zephyr Stadium- Lot "D" or Lot "C".

*Race 1- Saturday, July 25th (race will be made up at a later date)*
*Race 2- Saturday, Aug 15th *
*Race 3- Saturday, Aug 29th*
*Race 4- Saturday, Sept 19th*
*Race 5- Saturday, Oct 10th*

The best three will be counted. Points will be awarded to each racer.

2-3 qualifiers will be ran. Time will be given between rounds. The Main Event will follow.

Online registration is available at the RC Racing Station Web. This will allow you to select all the races you plan on racing at one time.

RC racing competition in the following classes:

*On-road*
1:10 TC 13.5/19T (Rubber and Foam)
1:12 13.5/19T
1:10 Pan-car 235mm (old-style Associated cars)
1:18 Micro
Vintage Trans-Am
World GT
Oval

*Off-road*
The BAJA- short course off road racing with the Traxxas Slash and Associated SC10 style trucks

*Note: Mini Slash short course trucks are welcomed to participate in these events. *

*Points*
1st=10pts, 2nd=8pts, 3rd=6pts, 4th=5pts, 5=4pts, 6th=3pts, 7th=2pts, 8th=1pt

http://www.rcracingstation.com/

Phone: 504-858-3577

Email: [email protected]

Fax: 504-872-0371

Mailing: 

RC Racing Station 1401 Fulton Street Kenner, Louisiana 70062


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next series race is on Saturday, Sept 19th

Remember this weekend is another round of the Race Championship Series (RCS) at the RC Racing Station. The doors open at 5:30pm.

Several classes will race this weekend- on-road and off-road. Visit www.1racer.net to see the schedule or the forum. You may register at http://rcracingstation.com/rc_racing_station_race_entry_08_08.htm

If you are not able to race this weekend, go to the 1racer.net home and watch the race live by clicking on the 1racerTV logo.


----------

